# Prosper, particular redemption, and hypothetical universalism



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 17, 2020)

These extracts from Prosper, the defender of Augustine, sound similar to later forms hypothetical universalism which also affirmed particular redemption. Is that how you would interpret them?

Accordingly, though it is right to say that the Saviour was crucified for the redemption of the entire world, because He truly took our human nature and because all men were lost in the first man, yet it may also be said that He was crucified only for those who were to profit by His death.

Prosper of Aquitaine, _Answers to the Objections of the Gauls _(_c_. 431-32), Art. 9 in _Defense of St. Augustine: Ancient Christian Writers, no. 32_, trans. P. De Letter (Westminster MD: Newman Press, 1963), p. 150.

Accordingly, since our Lord in very truth took upon Himself the one nature and condition which is common to all men, it is right to say that all have been redeemed, and that nevertheless not all are actually liberated from the slavery of sin. It is beyond doubt that the redemption is actually applied only to those from whom the Prince of the World has been cast out, those who are no longer vessels of the devil but members of Christ.

Prosper of Aquitaine, _Answers to the Vincentian Articles_ (_c_. 434), Art. 1 in _Defense of St. Augustine: Ancient Christian Writers, no. 32_, trans. P. De Letter (Westminster MD: Newman Press, 1963), p. 164.


----------

